# Tree ID request



## t613 (May 14, 2011)

I have a friend that wants a tree taken down in his newly-purchased yard. I'm very curious what kind of tree it is before we take it down.

It's mid-May and Spring is in full force in CT. This tree has just started sprouting green, otherwise it looks like it was dead. It has a silvery bark, in 3-4 inch oblong pieces. The strangest thing about the tree is the 12-18" long pods that have fallen from it recently. The pods are very woody feeling and are about 1/2" diameter. The ones on the ground were split lengthwise, but haven't seen the seeds. It also appears there were small (1/2") flower buds that have already fallen and turned light green.

Will try to get pictures. No full leaves yet, but will keep looking as they appear.

Any help you guys could offer would be greatly appreciated, I'm stumped!

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## ATH (May 14, 2011)

If not for the length of the seed pods, I'd guess Kentucky Coffeetree based on the rest of your description and the late leaf-out. Coffeetree pods should be less than 8" long...so if they are 12-18" long, I'll have to wait for pictures to make my next guess. 

Most of your description doesn't sound like Honey locust or Catalpa, but those are the common trees with pods that long.


----------



## t613 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. Did a quick search on the Coffeetree and the honey locust.

The fruits of the pictures in the artciles showed a more flat shape. The pods on this tree are just about round and 1/2" diameter.

The descriptions are very close to what the tree is acting like though, late bloom and all.

Anyhow, I'll try to get pics to post.

Thanks again!

Tim


----------



## climberjones (May 15, 2011)

Catulpa!


----------



## ATH (May 15, 2011)

climberjones said:


> Catulpa!


 The pods sound like Catalpa, but the rest of the tree does not...


----------



## t613 (May 15, 2011)

Looking at Catulpa tree pics on the Internet, the pods look just like them.

I'll call it Cataulpa. I have an opportunity to take it out of his yard to use as firewood...think I may help him get rid of it, but I'm not sure I want it for firewood.

Thanks for all of your speedy and helpful responses!!!

Man, I love this site!


Tim


----------



## AndyB89 (May 15, 2011)

Catalpa trees are not very good as far as fire wood, but good for outside fires, don't get me wrong you can burn it inside , but has low BTUs and not very good.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2011)

t613 said:


> Looking at Catulpa tree pics on the Internet, the pods look just like them.
> 
> I'll call it Cataulpa. I have an opportunity to take it out of his yard to use as firewood...think I may help him get rid of it, but I'm not sure I want it for firewood.
> 
> ...


 Is the wood green and very light weight if so catalpa? However there are others that fit description bean tree for instance!


----------



## t613 (May 16, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Is the wood green and very light weight if so catalpa? However there are others that fit description bean tree for instance!


 
Haven't cut any of it yet to know if it's green. It looks like the leaves will be coming out soon also, so I'll try to get a pic of them for better ID.

Thanks again for all of your replies!

Tim


----------



## climberjones (May 16, 2011)

t613 said:


> Haven't cut any of it yet to know if it's green. It looks like the leaves will be coming out soon also, so I'll try to get a pic of them for better ID.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your replies!
> 
> Tim


 
Wood carvers luv catalpa!!!!!


----------



## pdqdl (May 16, 2011)

The catalpa are pretty slow to come out in the spring, too. I'd say long pods that are very narrow & stiff almost defines it as a catalpa.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> The catalpa are pretty slow to come out in the spring, too. I'd say long pods that are very narrow & stiff almost defines it as a catalpa.


 
Yeah but the bean tree very similar I wish i had a big catalpa for fish bait lol. I like the woods light weight too.


----------



## dtm165 (May 16, 2011)

If the leaves are single large leaves, it is a catalpa. They are known for their cigar shaped beanpods which turn brown





t613 said:


> Haven't cut any of it yet to know if it's green. It looks like the leaves will be coming out soon also, so I'll try to get a pic of them for better ID.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your replies!
> 
> Tim


----------



## pdqdl (May 16, 2011)

It's hard to confuse the two, when you set the pods side by side.

Catalpa:






Kentucky Coffeebean:





Locust comes to mind:





Then there is alway redbud, too:


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> It's hard to confuse the two, when you set the pods side by side.
> 
> Catalpa:
> 
> ...


 
No not coffee plain ole bean tree!


----------



## pdqdl (May 16, 2011)

Ok, I went nuts! Look at a few of these:
(most have pods too small and would never survive in Ct, but what the heck)

Albizia julibrissin Fact Sheet
Bignonia capreolata Fact Sheet
Caragana arborescens Fact Sheet
Cytisus scoparius Fact Sheet
Delonix regia Fact Sheet
Ebenopsis ebano Fact Sheet
Nerium oleander Fact Sheet
Sesbania punicea Fact Sheet
Robinia pseudoacacia Fact Sheet
Robinia neomexicana Fact Sheet
Robinia hispida Fact Sheet
Pueraria montana Fact Sheet
Prosopis pubescens Fact Sheet


Pretty much any of the Fabaceae family.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2011)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3019/2682979179_6513be8483.jpg


----------



## pdqdl (May 16, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> No not coffee plain ole bean tree!


 

Ok. I need help here. 

What is a "plain ole bean tree" ? Google was no help; everything was general, with nothing specific... as in _Genus_ & _species_.


----------



## pdqdl (May 16, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> ... I wish i had a big catalpa for fish bait lol...


 
I have only seen the Catalpa sphinx moth larva a couple of times. We have lots of the trees up here, but the braconid wasps always wipe them out rather quickly.

_We had a nice infestation a couple of years ago in my mother-in-laws favorite tree in her front yard. I was asked what could be done. I advised that there was no need to worry, they would all be dead in a week. They were, too! I wanted to grow a couple to maturity to catch the moths when they pupated, but none of 'em made it._


----------



## pdqdl (May 16, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3019/2682979179_6513be8483.jpg


 
That be a Catalpa image taken of a tree when the pods are green! 

My original pic above was a winter-survivor pod, since that is what the OP is likely to be looking at. Look at the large, heart shaped leaves. (ignore the serrations if you blow up the image, as I think they are artifacts from the pixelation)

Perhaps southern, or maybe northern, but certainly Catalpa.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> That be a Catalpa image taken of a tree when the pods are green!
> 
> My original pic above was a winter-survivor pod, since that is what the OP is likely to be looking at. Look at the large, heart shaped leaves. (ignore the serrations if you blow up the image, as I think they are artifacts from the pixelation)
> 
> Perhaps southern, or maybe northern, but certainly Catalpa.


 
There is a bean tree that is not coffee or catalpa I remember seeing it in book or on my horticopia disk I will try to find it someday and see if my memory is correct!


----------



## t613 (May 17, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3019/2682979179_6513be8483.jpg


 
Those are definitely the pods, although dry and split on the ground now.

Leaves are just now coming out.

Thanks again for all of the great help!

Tim


----------



## pdqdl (May 17, 2011)

Rope, I checked ALL trees listed with the Dept. of Forest Resources at Virginia Tech. If they didn't list it as a bean-pod bearing tree, I'm willing to bet you aren't going to find it in your state.

Them be Catalpa!


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 17, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> There is a bean tree that is not coffee or catalpa I remember seeing it in book or on my horticopia disk I will try to find it someday and see if my memory is correct!


 
Indian bean tree (Catalpa bignomioides).
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## pdqdl (May 17, 2011)

Indian bean tree (Catalpa bignomioides)= southern catalpa.

We may have a solution for Rope's "bean tree" dilemma; it's not very far from Indian bean tree to "plain ole bean tree".

Whatcha think, Rope?


----------



## ropensaddle (May 17, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> Indian bean tree (Catalpa bignomioides)= southern catalpa.
> 
> We may have a solution for Rope's "bean tree" dilemma; it's not very far from Indian bean tree to "plain ole bean tree".
> 
> Whatcha think, Rope?


 
Well bro could be I been putting in 12 hour plus days 6 per week for near a month. I could of been dreaming lol


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> Ok, I went nuts! Look at a few of these:
> (most have pods too small and would never survive in Ct, but what the heck)
> 
> Albizia julibrissin Fact Sheet
> ...


 
There are black locust trees all over the place here. Just goes to show you can't believe everything you read on the internet.

People call catalpa trees "bean" trees here. Not arborists, but homeowners, generally. 

Looks like the southern catalpa has a bit smaller leaves than the northern?


----------



## ropensaddle (May 18, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> There are black locust trees all over the place here. Just goes to show you can't believe everything you read on the internet.
> 
> People call catalpa trees "bean" trees here. Not arborists, but homeowners, generally.
> 
> Looks like the southern catalpa has a bit smaller leaves than the northern?


 
Lol we are a focal point for non native trees it seems bless my monkey puzzle but don't think they are from this world. I think book says Mars  We also have a pine that makes a rose cone I forget its name zambosia or some chit it ain't from here is all I remember lol. I guess back when Al capone used us for a hide out they planted some weird trees lol.


----------



## pdqdl (May 18, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> There are black locust trees all over the place here. Just goes to show you can't believe everything you read on the internet. ...


 
I'm not sure what you mean by that? The quote you referenced from above was a supplement to my previous post that included locust, and included a photo of the pods as well. I did not attempt to differentiate between honeylocust and black locust, however.

It is certainly true that anything you read on the internet requires evaluation for accuracy & reliability. But that really isn't different than all the other misinformation we find in this world. Broadcast news, newspapers & other publications, books, radio, and even personal conversations are all fraught with inaccuracy and lies.

I have even been known to be wrong, so keep checking on me, too!


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by that? The quote you referenced from above was a supplement to my previous post that included locust, and included a photo of the pods as well. I did not attempt to differentiate between honeylocust and black locust, however.
> 
> It is certainly true that anything you read on the internet requires evaluation for accuracy & reliability. But that really isn't different than all the other misinformation we find in this world. Broadcast news, newspapers & other publications, books, radio, and even personal conversations are all fraught with inaccuracy and lies.
> 
> I have even been known to be wrong, so keep checking on me, too!


 
I took your comment, and the little shaded in green area when I clicked on the black locust, to say they wouldn't survive here. When I click on the "states reporting black locust trees" link it shows a broader range. Don't mind me, I still needed more coffee.


----------



## pdqdl (May 18, 2011)

Shucks. That's funny! I never looked at the distribution on that link I posted. You were looking pretty close, I think, to catch that oversight.

I haven't found anywhere that a black locust won't grow, except perhaps an everglades swamp. They are one of the toughest trees to kill around here.

Here is a link to similar info on black locust, showing a completely different map (USDA) that confirms my opinion about where they grow:

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=ROPS


----------

